# Wieviel verdienen Entwickler pro verkauftes Spiel?



## Rajneesh (12. März 2012)

Hallo Buffies,

Letztens sah ich was im TV wieviel eine Firma an einem Produkt verdient, wieviel abgegen werden muss für Zoll, Steuern etc, ein Teil für die Shops.
Um was es genau ging kann ich mich nichtmehr erinnern, jedoch blieb mir irgendwie die Frage im Kopf "was verdeienen Spielentwickler an jedem Verkauften exemplar".
Am ende war es irgendwie so, dass die Firma von jedem verkauften Produkt, nur knapp 40% des Kaufpreises verdiente.

Wenn man jedoch von EA direkt kauft, bezahlt man gleichviel wie im Shop(Betretbarer Laden). EA hat aber kein Shop den man betreten kann, es entstehen keine kosten für Logistik, Zoll, Shoppersonal.
Theoretisch verdient EA weniger an den Games die von den Läden verkauft werden(die Läden wollen ja auch was daran verdienen und verkaufen die Produkte teilweise günstiger als Online), als wenn sie es als Download verkaufen.

Wie funktioniert übrigens der Verkauf im Laden?
Kaufen die Shops 500Exemplare MassEffect3? EA hat nun 500Exemplare verkauft, was die Shops damit macht ist ihnen wurscht?
Bekommen die Shops 500Exemplare von EA? EA bekommt nur Geld von den verkauften exemplare?

Wenn das erste die richtige Antwort ist, was ist wenn einige Games übrig bleiben und die Preise sinken? Pech gehabt Shops? Entschädigung von EA?
Oder Pech gehabt EA?

Das sie so oder so genug daran verdienen braucht keine/r zu sagen^^ (ME3 ist nur als beispiel, selbe auch könnte man mit jedem x-beliebigen spiel machen oder Publisher)


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. März 2012)

Schau dir mal Pach-Attack auf gametrailers.com an. Da werden solche Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## Rajneesh (12. März 2012)

Danke für die Info, echt super dieser Pach, sehr informativ!
Werde wohl diesen Monat damit beschäftigt sein seine Videos anzuschauen^^


----------



## tear_jerker (12. März 2012)

genau deswegen treiben Entwickler alles in Richtung ihrer eigenen Online stores. Das spart Mittelsmänner, Logistik und Lagerkosten sowie Materialkosten. Die Serverkosten dagegen sind minimal. Beiom Kunden kommt da leider nicht viel an.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. März 2012)

Rajneesh schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, echt super dieser Pach, sehr informativ!
> Werde wohl diesen Monat damit beschäftigt sein seine Videos anzuschauen^^



Ich schau mir jede Folge von Pachter an. Der Typ hat nen super Beruf


----------



## Zangor (28. März 2012)

Rajneesh schrieb:


> Letztens sah ich was im TV wieviel eine Firma an einem Produkt verdient, wieviel abgegen werden muss für Zoll, Steuern etc, ein Teil für die Shops.
> Um was es genau ging kann ich mich nichtmehr erinnern, jedoch blieb mir irgendwie die Frage im Kopf "was verdeienen Spielentwickler an jedem Verkauften exemplar".
> Am ende war es irgendwie so, dass die Firma von jedem verkauften Produkt, nur knapp 40% des Kaufpreises verdiente.



Bevor man auch nur einen Cent daran verdient müssen erst einmal die Entwicklungskosten wieder rein. Bis dahin kann es auch ein Verlustgeschäft werden, wenn das Game floppt. Wieviel Prozent vom Kaufpreis Gewinn sind ist Unterschiedlich. 

Kannst ja mal nach Break-Even-Point suchen. Wenn Du die fixen und variablen Kosten des Unternehmens kennst, kannst Du ausrechnen wieviel Games verkauft werden müssen um Gewinn zu erzielen.


----------

